# Belt Embroidery style?



## Muwubu16858 (Apr 20, 2007)

2 questions(personal survey to see what the norm is)

1) Korean, English or Chinese writing, or a mix of 2

2) stripes for degree or your title in writing(ie kyo sa, sa bum, etc)


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

1) English, my name/dan number on one end and "International Tang Soo Do Federation" on the other. My uniform has Korean hangul/hanja, though.

2) Stripes. Cho dans have no stripes, but ee dans get 2 white stripes, sam dans 3. Sa dan and above get the red stripe down the middle.


----------



## e ship yuk (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a plain black belt, with no embroidery.

I have another black belt with gold embroidery: on the left, in hangul, is Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan; on the right is my name, again in hangul, and rank bars.


I also have a midnight blue belt with black embroidery that says Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan in hangul.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 22, 2007)

No embroidery.  No hangul.  No last name.  Only plain black belts with white stripes denoting dan ranks.


----------



## H Whalen (Apr 23, 2007)

Speaking for Hapkido or at least the Dojang or kwan I belong to . The reason the Belts were marked with your name, was because we or they used to roll them up and they would hang from A hook in the Changing room or on the Back Wall of some Hapkidojang .

It prevented someone form putting on the wrong Dobok,And as far as the Federation or association name ,This was because at the Hapkido Dan test when Black Belts were awarded  they could keep Dan certificates , and Belts together making them easier to present since it was not Done at your Dojang.

The Reason One end was in English was because most Americans cannot read their own name in Korean.

I was told we do use stripes on the Black Belt ,because people should be able to tell what rank you are by the precision of your Technique not by your Belt .

This is not my opinion it was told to me by my teacher over thirty years ago at the Hapkido chundo kwan Headquaters in Seoul


----------



## Muwubu16858 (May 1, 2007)

my teacher never uses korean, but chinese writing. He was taught Tang Soo Do YMCA style under GM Oh Sae Joon, and they only embroidered 4th Dan and up, and only on one side, with two lines.

The first line(left) said Sa Bom (name)

The second line(right) said the school name

that was it, all in chinese writing, gold embroidery. That is how mine is made too


----------

